# Never Sell Illegal FISH



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Here check out this tread on MFK. A kid got busted for selling an illegal fish in Cali.
Don't sell Illegal fish!! - MonsterFishKeepers.com

That's why never sell or own an illegal fish in the first place. You never know who's browsing the forums.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Ya I saw that thread before, sucks for him big time...


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Luckily most of the fish here in BC are legal to own as pets. I'm thankful for that. I will get really really piss off if they ban snakeheads and other monsterfish.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Apparently the kid was already warned by at least one person that it was illegal to own it in that state.

Should have listened.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

well arent red eared sliders illegal to sell?... there invasive.. a while back i tried to buy one and the shop keeper said they are illegal as they survive in the wild here and poeple let them go when they get too big or tire of them... 

not bashing poeple to own them as you have them as pets

and yea BC is nice as there are very few prohibitations to what aquatic livestock you can posess


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

TCR said:


> well arent red eared sliders illegal to sell?... there invasive.. a while back i tried to buy one and the shop keeper said they are illegal as they survive in the wild here and poeple let them go when they get too big or tire of them...
> 
> not bashing poeple to own them as you have them as pets
> 
> and yea BC is nice as there are very few prohibitations to what aquatic livestock you can posess


Well all turtles are actually illegal to own in Vancouver is what I've heard.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

well i suppose us canadians dont enforce law or at least that one.. i mean really if someone pulls a red eared slider from the wild they should not be repremended


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW, how da heck did i miss that on MFK! Thanks for sharing! That's just nuts!



TCR said:


> well arent red eared sliders illegal to sell?... there invasive.. a while back i tried to buy one and the shop keeper said they are illegal as they survive in the wild here and poeple let them go when they get too big or tire of them...
> 
> not bashing poeple to own them as you have them as pets
> 
> and yea BC is nice as there are very few prohibitations to what aquatic livestock you can posess


They're not illegal to keep, but they're illegal to sell in "Richmond" Only! LOL! Idiot laws again! Basically from what i remember, you can't sell it in Richmond, and you have to be 15km away from the radius of Richmond in order to sell turtles!
Stupid eh?
So if you're in Vancouver, and your shop is just across knight bridge? Too bad for you, you can't sell turtles!
Wait till the ban selling pets! I think they still haven't decided yet! From feeder fish, to feeder crickets, snake, hamster, rabbits! Everything will be ban, pet shop will only sell equipment! Dun remember which idiot wanted to put a ban on a animals, but I remember she was a woman!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Owned lol.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't really feel sorry for the kid since he was warned & he still went ahead with posting his ad on a public forum.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol serves him right for sure... long thread... there were some good responses on there lol


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i thought snakeheads are considered an alien invasive species:

Fisheries and Oceans Canada | Pacific Region | Publications | STOP The Spread of Invasive Species (Brochure)


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

as long as we don't keep native fish then we are safe . Law sometime really ridiculous to follow.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

such a shame, but laws are laws. you take the risk, you face the consequences. but kind of silly to post those things up in a public forum with a photo of yourself and your location. but then again, the feds can easily find your IP address to track you.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

The odd thing is... it's like me saying "Hey, i got a sturgeon for sale" in BC! Isn't that something that rings a bell? Like "wth am i doing?"


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

that's exactly it. hey...i wouldn't joke about it on this forum. there maybe Department of Fisheries and Oceans (DFO) offices on here.

_FS: 20' sturgeon - $100
I'm moving and need to sell my 20' sturgeon. Raised since a fry and been eating dew-worms, chicken bones, salmon heads, and squid.
$100 obo_


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> that's exactly it. hey...i wouldn't joke about it on this forum. there maybe Department of Fisheries and Oceans (DFO) offices on here.
> 
> _FS: 20' sturgeon - $100
> I'm moving and need to sell my 20' sturgeon. Raised since a fry and been eating dew-worms, chicken bones, salmon heads, and squid.
> $100 obo_


You'd be about 120 years old if you've raised a 20' sturgeon since it was a fry.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

c'mon mods. don't pick on the old guy here....haha


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

$100 OBO?

U got two? One to eat and the other to swim in my bath tub!
LOL!

I wouldn't be suprised if anyone from animal protection monitored these forums!

Now it rings a bell to a few stories:
1st - a guy with java moss on top of his dash and got pulled over and questioned for what it is! HAHA who wuz this again?
2nd - a guy that got a warrant to search his house because he had too many tanks and it led to police suspecting it was a grow ops!
3rd - Crap... too much drugs.. completely forgot what i wuz gonna type! Oh wellz, wait till the drugs wear off! and i'll fill in the blanks!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

speaking of big sturgeon did you hear bout this monster caught in the frasier river the other day ...was like 11 feet long heres the link
'It's ridiculously huge': Fraser River fishermen net massive sturgeon


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

yeah, but i was also driving with a box of fertilizers being delivered to homes...how does that look if i got pulled over....i was lucky.


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> that's exactly it. hey...i wouldn't joke about it on this forum. there maybe Department of Fisheries and Oceans (DFO) offices on here.
> 
> _FS: 20' sturgeon - $100
> I'm moving and need to sell my 20' sturgeon. Raised since a fry and been eating dew-worms, chicken bones, salmon heads, and squid.
> $100 obo_





eternity302 said:


> $100 OBO?
> 
> U got two? One to eat and the other to swim in my bath tub!
> LOL!


WOW. You have a 20' bath tub?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> yeah, but i was also driving with a box of fertilizers being delivered to homes...how does that look if i got pulled over....i was lucky.


LOL! Or maybe... it wuzn't fertillizer? LOL! There wuz Potassium Nitrate you know LOL!!! Getting pulled over with a few pounds of those HAHAHAHA 



richbcca said:


> WOW. You have a 20' bath tub?


HAHA! I'm planning on cutting him to size


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

lol... You two are trouble.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

what's so bad about potassium nitrate? EI dosing for plants...1/8 tablespoon for my tank twice a week, with water changes twice a week....hehe.

anyways. back to the OP. do not sell illegal fish. do not post oneself's photo and post your violation ticket with private information on public forums.


----------



## DeeB (May 12, 2010)

Out of curiosity, could MFK get in trouble for this? For something like "sanctioning the illegal sale of a restricted animal"? BTW, made the phrase up but you get my point.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

DeeB said:


> Out of curiosity, could MFK get in trouble for this? For something like "sanctioning the illegal sale of a restricted animal"? BTW, made the phrase up but you get my point.


Nah. Not unless they actively encouraged it and took a cut of the sales, for example.

On a completely unrelated note, anyone in favour of creating a special "Poached and Endangered Species" section in the classifieds?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

DeeB said:


> Out of curiosity, could MFK get in trouble for this? For something like "sanctioning the illegal sale of a restricted animal"? BTW, made the phrase up but you get my point.


If anything MFK will be further utilized by "The Man".


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> what's so bad about potassium nitrate?


Ingredient in gun powder


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> what's so bad about potassium nitrate?


http://www.rotteneggsx.com/r3/show/se/59912.html


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

haha. this thread is still going on...

I've taken chem12 honours and made smoke grenade before but won't dare go close to making what the stuff's capable of making. haha

like the OP says: do not "sell illegal fish". i can also add, do not carry too much potassium nitrate in your car!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like an illiterate JR in that link.

Smoke bombs and sugar rockets are harmless, it's the other powders you can make that freaks everyone out.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

fkshiu said:


> Nah. Not unless they actively encouraged it and took a cut of the sales, for example.
> 
> On a completely unrelated note, anyone in favour of creating a special "Poached and Endangered Species" section in the classifieds?


HAHAHA!!! Can we please go uahead with that section! I wanna see what idiot would!


----------

